# Will you be my girlfriend?



## RYM Racing

Greetings!

Is there anyone from Barcelona Catalunya who speaks english who could help me?

I am in the United States and I have recently started dating a beautiful Catalan girl. I want to ask her tonight at dinner if she would be my girlfriend, and impress her by asking in her Catalan.

Can anyone tell me how to ask the sentence "Will you be my girlfriend" in common conversational Catalan? I want to ask her in the native phrase, as she would at home, and not in the "formal" textbook terms.

Also, can you please provide how you would pronounce and say it properly (phonetically) so I say it without sounding a fool? haha

Can anyone help? It would be greatly appreciated! I need help fast! Thank you!


----------



## ernest_

Yes, it's easy: *vols ser la meva nòvia?*
It's pronounced in this way: 'bɒls 'se lɘ 'me.βɘ  'nɒ.βjɘ


----------



## Dixie!

Ernest is right although to me it would sound more natural to say *Vols sortir amb mi? *


----------



## RYM Racing

Gracias Ernest!

I am excited and hope it works out! She is an amazing creature and has stolen my heart. I am doing my best to impress her and learn pieces of conversational Catalan to prove that I take great interest in her!


----------



## Violo*

Voto per Dixie!


----------



## RYM Racing

Thank you Dixie. How would that be correctly/phonetically pronounced? And how does that roughly translate? I wan't to say it in terms that are natural/casual and familiar, as a Catalan suitor would ask her back home : )


----------



## ernest_

Yes, I agree with Dixie too!!
"Vols ser la meva nòvia" literally means "do you want to be my girlfriend?"
"Vols sortir amb mi" means "do you want to go out with me?".
I admit the former may sound a bit childish 
Phonetically:  'bɒls sur'ti ɘm 'mi
The 'r' is thrilled, but an alveolar flap is okay too.


----------



## RYM Racing

Very much thanks all!

I want to do it right and steal her heart...haha. I very much appreciate all your prompt replies and help. I am trying to find an ( simple) quick traditional Catalan dinner to surprise her with, and ask her over dinner. I was a professional motorcycle pilot...and not a chef...so I hope to not make a disaster in her kitchen!...haha.

I am sure you will hear from me regularly, as I try to learn Catalan!

Gracias Everyone!


----------



## RYM Racing

Update...

She said "SI"!

Was very impressed and got teary eyed that I took the time to learn. Was speechless and smiled all through dinner, at the fact I surprised her by making a traditional Catalan dish...

Gracias and thank you to everyone who took the time to help, and for all your great advice! I'll talk to you all soon!


----------



## Orreaga

By the way, *gracias *is Castillian, *gràcies *is Catalan.


----------



## RYM Racing

Thank you and noted!

Gracies!


----------

